# Driving With Hubs Locked?



## CLeslein (Nov 1, 2014)

I have been recently told that it is bad to drive my F350 with the manual hubs locked when I do not have it in 4 wheel drive mode.

There are times when plowing snow that the roads are cleared but I am still plowing driveways. I do not want to travel with 4 wheel engaged in the scenario. So I would just disengage 4 wheel and travel to next stop. Is this a bad procedure?

What do you guys with manual hubs do?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Leave them locked in. Nothing bad is going to happen. You can unlock them when the season ends if you want to.

You get a little less fuel mileage, and you might put a few more hours of wear on your axle joints, but other than that, you're not doing any harm. These axles are designed to be used, and not remain sedentary 

On the bright side, you're keeping all the internals of the axle lubricated, as well as the driveshaft and transfer case as well.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Dogplow Dodge;1957197 said:


> Leave them locked in. Nothing bad is going to happen. You can unlock them when the season ends if you want to.
> 
> You get a little less fuel mileage, and you might put a few more hours of wear on your axle joints, but other than that, you're not doing any harm. These axles are designed to be used, and not remain sedentary
> 
> On the bright side, you're keeping all the internals of the axle lubricated, as well as the driveshaft and transfer case as well.


X2.......

Having no load on the U-Joints won't induce any measurable wear on them.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

The *only reason I* disconnect my hubs is to gain fuel economy. That's it...


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Mine are seized in the lock position. Trucks is a 2011.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Kreg, stop listening to Lazza and Born to Snow. They're full of it.


----------



## HALH VT (Nov 14, 2003)

Grassman09;1957219 said:


> Mine are seized in the lock position. Trucks is a 2011.....


Good reason to lock and unlock them every once in a while. 
One of my older trucks needed Channelocks every time, the other had been apart so many time for axle joints that you could spin them with two fingers.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Locked in at the start of the season,Had my 2012 hubs replaced at the beginning of the season. Same with every one before that too.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

If plow is on they are locked. If plow is off they are most likely unlocked.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

kimber750;1957484 said:


> If plow is on they are locked. If plow is off they are most likely unlocked.


x2 on that


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Snow season,,,,,locked......off season OR driving distance unlocked


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

In the winter I unlock mine if I'm leaving city limits


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jonniesmooth;1957678 said:


> In the winter I unlock mine if I'm leaving city limits


It isn't slippery outside city limits?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

do more damage in 4wd on dry pavement that 2wd locked.....might see a little tire wear from scuffing on dry pavement, but rotating will straighten it out


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

I leave mine locked unless I'm going on a longer trip on high way. Only unlock them for fuel economy. 
Im surprised that you Guys are replacing hubs on 2011 and newer trucks already. Any idea why they failed?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

allagashpm;1957940 said:


> I leave mine locked unless I'm going on a longer trip on high way. Only unlock them for fuel economy.
> Im surprised that you Guys are replacing hubs on 2011 and newer trucks already. Any idea why they failed?


Leaving them lock in to long 
My County road crew has a 2011 F350 and they already replace the factory hubs. They never unlock them The Boss's truck is to lazy get out to lock and unlock so leaves them lock in.
My cousin works there this coming from him.
There new 2015 truck has auto hubs see how long they last him.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

My comment was assuming good road conditions, not if I was leaving city limits to plow


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I leave ours locked in at the beginning of the season and unlock them in the spring. I know they are BIG bucks to replace them, somewhere around 5-600 bucks each! No issues yet with ours (great now I jinks myself)!


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1957821 said:


> It isn't slippery outside city limits?


Once you leave the city limits it's a free for all! It's a verible wasteland of unplowed roads.Or so I heard.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

leigh;1958434 said:


> Once you leave the city limits it's a free for all! It's a verible wasteland of unplowed roads.Or so I heard.


Sounds like you've been to northern Colorado.......


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Plow on = Locked


----------



## CLeslein (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks everybody.

This questioning came about as I had to replace 5 u-joints including the having the CV joint rebuilt. I have always left them locked in the past just as you guys have stated. Having this recent issues had me asking questions about this subject.

They have all been replaced and the system is working wonderfully. Thanks again for your thoughts.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

CLeslein;1963114 said:


> Thanks everybody.
> 
> This questioning came about as I had to replace 5 u-joints including the having the CV joint rebuilt. I have always left them locked in the past just as you guys have stated. Having this recent issues had me asking questions about this subject.
> 
> They have all been replaced and the system is working wonderfully. Thanks again for your thoughts.


Are you using quality parts or the cheapest thing you can find? Are you greasing the joints?


----------



## CLeslein (Nov 1, 2014)

kimber750;1963197 said:


> Are you using quality parts or the cheapest thing you can find? Are you greasing the joints?


Quality parts. Most stuff I get is from Summit Racing. About 5 miles from my house. Best parts store ever!!!

Yes I grease the joints, when fittings are installed. Please note that I have never changed these parts since I have owned truck. Bought August 2008.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

CLeslein;1963335 said:


> Quality parts. Most stuff I get is from Summit Racing. About 5 miles from my house. Best parts store ever!!!
> 
> Yes I grease the joints, when fittings are installed. Please note that I have never changed these parts since I have owned truck. Bought August 2008.


Drive line and suspension I use Moog parts. Can't remember ever having to replace a Moog part.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

In the locked position start of winter and unlocked for summer.
Just in case they decide to act funny and I don't mean giving me funny looks. LOL


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

The Under the Hood Show Guys did a segment on MOOG front end , suspension, and drive line parts. They make heavier built parts for towing/plowing applications.

IDK who carries MOOG locally for me, I have had very good luck with Napa parts. I tend to keep the rigs I buy for quite a while (average about 10 years, and they're usually 10 years old when I get them)


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

jonniesmooth;1964079 said:


> The Under the Hood Show Guys did a segment on MOOG front end , suspension, and drive line parts. They make heavier built parts for towing/plowing applications.
> 
> IDK who carries MOOG locally for me, I have had very good luck with Napa parts. I tend to keep the rigs I buy for quite a while (average about 10 years, and they're usually 10 years old when I get them)


Napa for the most part carries OEM parts. Meaning they come from the same manufacturers the car companies get them from.


----------

